# Making a Samurai: AC and Armor problem



## Sitara (Nov 23, 2008)

I want to use the fighter class to do make a samurai, using the core books, AV and Martial Power.

Now, first of all scale armor just doesn't seem samurai-like to be. I was thinking lightly armored, like hide armor at most. In order to take advantage though I would have to bump Dex to at least 16.

Thoughts?

So my statblock would be 16 STR, 16 DEX, 14 Con, 12 Wis. The +2 fromhuman would go towards STR.

Thoughts?


----------



## DracoSuave (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a bad concept.

Seeing as you're going light armor, you can go daisho-style with tempest fighter, taking a short-sword as your wakizashi and wp:Bastard sword as your katana.  Combined with two-weapon defense and later two-weapon fighting you'll be an efficient machine of conquest for your daimyo.


----------



## Gort (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, this works nicely because as a sword-wielder you'll find that having a nice high dex boosts a good number of your encounter powers.


----------



## Sitara (Nov 23, 2008)

But see I don't want dual weilding, or I could just go ranger and file off the nature part.

I will probably reskin the Fullblade as a No-Dachi and use that. Footwork lure would work as my 3rd at will from Martial Power and represent the samurai's mobility.

What do you think? come on Enworld experts, help me out otherwise I will have to goto rpg.net!


----------



## NilesB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sitara said:


> Now, first of all scale armor just doesn't seem samurai-like to be



Here is a picture of some real life scale armor





Seem samurai like enough?


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Nov 23, 2008)

Sitara said:


> I want to use the fighter class to do make a samurai, using the core books, AV and Martial Power.
> 
> Now, first of all scale armor just doesn't seem samurai-like to be.




File the flavor off of scale armor, and call it lamellar armor instead. That should solve that problem.

I wonder if you'd want to take a bit of rogue. If you could somehow score First Strike, you could replice iado. But I don't think multiclassing covers that.


----------



## ArmoredSaint (Nov 23, 2008)

Sitara said:


> Now, first of all scale armor just doesn't seem samurai-like to be.



Seriously?  

Scale Armor is pretty darn close to the laced lamellar that I mentally picture when I hear the word "samurai."

http://k43.pbase.com/v3/49/544849/2/51424145.SAMURAIARMOR.jpg
Katchû Seisakuben: Chapter Four
http://www.koutouclub.net/english/ieyasuharamaki.jpg

In D&D 4th Edition terms, I can't think of a better description for the above armours than Scale.

I don't understand where the idea of thinking of samurai as "lightly-armoured" comes from.  They occupied a niche on the battlefield similar to that of the Western Knight--heavy cavlary.  Those samurai armours aren't light!


----------



## Armisael (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have MP, yes it does. It's a waste, though.

But I don't think such a focus on DEX would be good for a samurai that doesn't dual wield. IMO, a focus on WIS would fit much better.


----------



## Engilbrand (Nov 23, 2008)

I seem to recall Samurai being expert archers. They only pulled the swords when they had to. Am I incorrect?


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Nov 23, 2008)

Engilbrand said:


> I seem to recall Samurai being expert archers. They only pulled the swords when they had to. Am I incorrect?



Yes and no. Samurai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Nov 23, 2008)

Samurai are the subject of so many misconceptions. No wonder designing a samurai class is almost impossible.

In the Genpei War (around 1100, IIRC) samurai weremainly horse archers. They wore heavy, boxy armor and may not even have traditionally carried swords.

In the following civil wars (Kammu Restoration: 1333-1336 and Sengoku 1467 to 1615) samurai were genenerally swordsmen and axemen, especially in the Kemmu Restoration, in which much fighting took place in the forests. Samurai still tried to fight on horseback, but often had to fight on foot instead. In this period, ashigaru often joined battles, using either loan swords (short swords) or spears. By the end of this period, though, the samurai relied less on them, except for gunnery.

In this period, the sword was used roughly equally as often as the spear, but swords are more portable and had higher esteem. Also, a spear duel probably doesn't look as cool as a sword duel, but that's just my opinion.

The "light armor" period came about after the Siege of Osaka (1614-1615). The famous samurai Miyamoto Musashi fought as a young man in this long battle. Following the civil wars, the samurai period was gradually drawing to a close. Without civil wars, keeping samurai busy and blooded was difficult. (The Shimabara Revolt, in 1837, has such wimpy samurai that the getting-old Miyamoto Musashi decided to write a book on how to fight.)

Since samurai weren't really warriors anymore, but were generally aristrocratic poseurs, they rarely wore armor. However, they did train and some were quite good. Jubei Yagyu was one such skilled "bathrobe samurai"; he fought in duels and skirmishes in this period.

So... which period are you interested in? That helps determine things like which armor type to wear.


----------



## Sitara (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm interested in the very lightly armored samurai type usually seenin anime; you know the oneswho wear onlya gi and cut everything down lightning fast with their katana's.

Sadly D&D doesn't yet support cloth wearing martial classes, so I have to upgrade to hide and reenvsion it as a heavy padded robe.


----------



## IanArgent (Nov 23, 2008)

Sitara said:


> I'm interested in the very lightly armored samurai type usually seenin anime; you know the oneswho wear onlya gi and cut everything down lightning fast with their katana's.
> 
> Sadly D&D doesn't yet support cloth wearing martial classes, so I have to upgrade to hide and reenvsion it as a heavy padded robe.




There does seem to be a bit of a gap right now for that. Role-wise, that's a striker, but the only 2-hand striker we have right now is the Barbarian, hardly a good fit for the samurai of legend, and also not a martial character.

If you wanted to go katana+wakazashi, the ranger would be a good fit (as mentioned earlier), but it sounds like you want either single sword (either 1H or 2H). You could take a look at warlord, in the Samurai as leader-of-men aspect. Or see what you can do with a high-dex fighter (perhaps with a strong Ranger/Rogue multiclass component), starting with the Great Weapon build.


----------



## Lord Ernie (Nov 23, 2008)

If you're going anime style, why not Musashi dual-wield? The Tempest Fighter might work (since they're better in light armor/chainmail), or else Ranger. I think more Ranger than Fighter when I think of Samurai, personally, since they tended to be lightly armoured, good ranged fighters that are better at moving and killing quickly than at trading blows. Rangers don't have to come with a Nature theme anymore (I'd say delete the 'required' skill), maybe replace one of their class skills with diplomacy, and you've got a pretty good Samurai.


----------



## Sitara (Nov 23, 2008)

Well as I already said before in the beginning, I do NOT want TWF. I want the pc to weild a single sword (fullblade reskinned as a katana/no-dachi). My nly problem so far is that even if I bump dex upto 16, that still gives me an AC of 16 with hide.


----------



## James McMurray (Nov 23, 2008)

Barbarian would fit, just reflavor the rages as kata and iajitsu.


----------



## Stalker0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sitara said:


> My nly problem so far is that even if I bump dex upto 16, that still gives me an AC of 16 with hide.




Which is only 1 less than a fighter in scale...and you have a much better reflex defense and initiative, and you have full speed. Doesn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## eleventh (Nov 23, 2008)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> Also, a spear duel probably doesn't look as cool as a sword duel, but that's just my opinion.



There's a pretty sweet spear duel in one of the Kurosawa movies, IIRC it was The Seven Samurai.


----------



## Shroomy (Nov 23, 2008)

eleventh said:


> There's a pretty sweet spear duel in one of the Kurosawa movies, IIRC it was The Seven Samurai.




I think you're referring to _The Hidden Fortress_.


----------



## Victim (Nov 23, 2008)

Stalker0 said:


> Which is only 1 less than a fighter in scale...and you have a much better reflex defense and initiative, and you have full speed. Doesn't seem that bad to me.




Why would a fighter in scale necessarily have bad DEX?  A number of powers and feats use a fighter's dex, so sword, spear, or flail using fighters will probably have at least competitive Dex.


----------



## scarik (Nov 23, 2008)

The bathrobe samurai doesn't use a fullblade even if he calls it a no-dachi.

He uses a bastard sword in both hands, sometimes he uses it in one so he can grab mooks.

However D&D as built doesn't envision people not wearing armor so bathrobe samurai isn't well supported by the rules.

Now if you do what Star Wars Sage does and conflate Reflex with AC you can then easily be an unarmored front line fighter.

What the OP wants is just a bad build in 4e. If you want to be a samurai using 4e mechanics as they are and not horridly dead after your first fight you need to wear some armor.

Two-handed Weapon Talent wearing Scale (lamellar) or Tempest dual wielder in Hide. 

Or maniac, Ki-shouting Battlerager with an Ono (reskinned to be a no-dachi)!


----------



## ValhallaGH (Nov 23, 2008)

scarik said:


> What the OP wants is just a bad build in 4e.



Or almost any other role playing game.  The few exceptions I know of are a) super hero games, b) anime games.


I think the OP wants to be a Rogue that "two-hands" his "rapier".  Light or no armor, an emphasis of speed over strength, and a whole lot of stopping power without much durability.  This sums up 90~95% of anime "bathrobe" samurai, which is what the OP was asking to build.

Seriously: Human Rogue, Rapier, Leather or Hide armor (or even just Cloth).  Fast moving, lightly armored, hard hitting, and the samurai thing is just RP.

Good luck.


----------



## Gort (Nov 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> Why would a fighter in scale necessarily have bad DEX?  A number of powers and feats use a fighter's dex, so sword, spear, or flail using fighters will probably have at least competitive Dex.




You seem to be under the impression that dexterity adds to the AC of a character in heavy armour. It doesn't.


----------



## Kordeth (Nov 23, 2008)

Gort said:


> You seem to be under the impression that dexterity adds to the AC of a character in heavy armour. It doesn't.




No, but there are quite a few weapon feats (most any heavy/light blade feats, spear feats, and flail feats) and powers that _do_ use Dex. See for example _armor-piercing thrust, rain of blows, chains of sorrow, silverstep, fangs of steel_, Blade Opportunist, Heavy Blade Opportunity, Spear Push, Sweeping Flail, etc.


----------



## Tenniel (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are going to do a samurai you must first carefully stat up the katana.  Bastard sword is a good start, but remember historically these blades were folded a million times, the most finely balanced weapon of all time and could slice through 10,000 ashigaru spear wielding conscripts in a single swing.

I suggest:

Katana 1H Superior 1d12 Heavy Blade or Light Blade High Crit Brutal-1 Versatile

and for the two handed version:

No-dachi 2H Superior 2d8 Heavy Blade High Crit Brutal-2 

make them 1/2 the weight and 10 times the cost

Anyway, I'm back to eating Pocky and instant ramen while watching too much Highlander and anime.



but seriously:

Defining a katana (or other japanese sword) as a superior weapon means (most) every samurai should have Weap Prof:Bastard Sword (otherwise they'd be better off using a spear).  If the samurai PC is a one off in the campaign then it probably is OK to be a bit more exotic.  However, if saumurai were more commonplace, I would say katana=long sword and no-dachi=2hd sword.  Maybe have a feat that allows the user to treat a long sword statted katana as a bastard sword statted weapon.

I would save the exotic full-blade to represent more exotic japanese arms like the (perhaps apochryphal, at least in terms of use) zanbato.  Can't think off a exotic (i.e. superior) version for the katana (maybe the okatana?).


----------



## Starbuck_II (Nov 23, 2008)

scarik said:


> The bathrobe samurai doesn't use a fullblade even if he calls it a no-dachi.
> 
> He uses a bastard sword in both hands, sometimes he uses it in one so he can grab mooks.
> 
> ...



Swordsage using a 2 handed weapon fits his bath-robe wearing Samurai in 3.5

Hey that reminds me: Can he use a Swordmage in 4th to build his bathrobe wearer?
They can use 2 handed swords (check), they wear light armor (check), but need to reflavor the magic stuff as ancestral spirits helping him or something.

Really Swordmage fits his guy.

Though, in general, only in Washu (not anime as that would be like saying movies instead of action movies; all anime isn't the same neither are movies) as that is where such a Samurai fight like that.


----------



## nittanytbone (Nov 24, 2008)

A fighter can wear hide armor, but you must start with decent DEX and you must pump DEX at every opportunity or your AC will start to fall dangerously behind what it should be.  This is likely at the expense of WIS.  So, you'll find yourself with something like 16 STR, 16 DEX, and 13 or 14 WIS to start, and pumping STR and DEX every time.

Is pumping DEX optimal?  Not really -- you only need 15 DEX to qualify for Heavy Blade Opportunity at Paragon.  Will it sink your character?  Probably not.  You'll have a superior reflex defense instead of a better will defense.  You'll have less potent OA (if a fighter).  Some key skills such as Perception will suffer, but others (stealth, acrobatics) will benefit.  You may be able to multiclass into a DEX-based class, perhaps Rogue or Ranger.

You might also try this concept as a Warlord (tactical would be ideal for INT-to-AC pumping goodness).


----------



## ValhallaGH (Nov 24, 2008)

nittanytbone said:


> You might also try this concept as a Warlord (tactical would be ideal for INT-to-AC pumping goodness).



An excellent point.  Great idea.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Starbuck_II said:


> Hey that reminds me: Can he use a Swordmage in 4th to build his bathrobe wearer?
> They can use 2 handed swords (check), they wear light armor (check), but need to reflavor the magic stuff as ancestral spirits helping him or something.




Ever seen Ruroni Kenshin?


----------



## PhantomAOJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Kenshin and Hiten Mitsurugi style are impossible in pretty much every version of DnD.   

The closest you can get in 4th Ed (IMO) to match up would be:
an Assualt Swordmage wielding a Broadsword (AV), re-skinned as a katana w/the Quickdraw feat at level 1.  The sword mage relies more on INT and has feat (Intelligent Blademaster) that allows you to use INT for Basic attacks as well.   Also INT goes to AC instead of Dex, but you sacrifice Initative until level 2 where you take Improved Initiative.

Also Sword mages only get Cloth or leather Armor, so that fits the concept as well.

Base Stats (no Bonus):
STR = 12
DEX = 11
CON = 15
INT = 16
WIS = 11
CHA = 10

Then Add the human +2 to INT for a +4 to Attack w/most Sword Mage Attacks (and basic attacks if you take the Intelligent Blademaster Feat).

level 1 Feats = QuickDraw and Intelligent Blademaster  OR QuickDraw and Improved Init.
Level 2 Feats = Intelligent Blademaster or Improved Init (Which ever is not selected at 1st).

Level 1 Powers (for the Hiten Mitsurigi Style Flavor):
@Will = Booming Blade, Lightning Lure, Sword Burst (though I like Greenflame Blade)
Encounter = Lightning Clash
Daily = Whirling Blade

Level 2 Utility: Eldritch Speed or Dimensional Warp

remember kenshin did not rely on Armor but defeating his enemies quickly, which DnD 4th doesn't have an easy way to do, but the sword mages is your best option.

Well that is my 2 cents on the Anime/kenshin style Samuri.


----------



## Danceofmasks (Nov 25, 2008)

For an _anime_ samurai, I'd go swordmage with aegis of assault.

But for a historical samurai ... erm ... you'd need some sort of str/dex build for sure.


----------



## quithnik (Dec 19, 2008)

*maybe you should consider it a kensai/kensei, not a samurai...*

are you familiar with the second edition oriental adventures?  the kensei/kensai (sword-saint) is pretty much exactly what you're describing.  bonus to AC when unarmored, basically only uses one weapon (katana) unless you want to use two.  I agree with starting with the swordmage for the build but just as a very basic outline.  you're not going to use the aegis, you're not going to have a magic shield, and you're not going to use magic...this is a martial build and your stats should be dex, str, wis.  +1 to AC/Ref, quickdraw should be a class bonus feat, use the combat superiority and mark abilities from the fighter class, and then get into some house rules.  This is basically a guy that specializes in fighting enemies by himself right?  so give him something like the sneak attack from the rogue class except you get it when you're the only person fighting whatever you're fighting.  +d6 damage when dueling, +2d6 at 11th, +3d6 at 21st.  for powers do a combo of fighter/ranger/rogue and add in some of your own like a wave attack from you swinging your sword at somebody.  Also, you need to increase his defenses a little faster than everybody else since they aren't supposed to use magic really, maybe add an additional 1 at every level a new daily power is available (+7 at 29th level).  this is just off the top of my head, hoping other people will have waaaay better ideas spring from some of this crap i put down.  As for the Katana - it's a bastard sword, no doubt about it, make it superior and high crit, i don't see it as a brutal weapon.


----------



## Gort (Dec 19, 2008)

I wonder if the monk class might be useful as a base for the bathrobe samurai concept.


----------



## Anguirus (Dec 19, 2008)

> The "light armor" period came about after the Siege of Osaka (1614-1615). The famous samurai Miyamoto Musashi fought as a young man in this long battle. Following the civil wars, the samurai period was gradually drawing to a close. Without civil wars, keeping samurai busy and blooded was difficult. (The Shimabara Revolt, in 1837, has such wimpy samurai that the getting-old Miyamoto Musashi decided to write a book on how to fight.)




I feel like one of your dates is wrong, unless you mean to say that Miyamoto Musashi started getting old at the age of about 240.

Anyway, would it be so bad to use the ranger class?  I can think of two ways to handle it easily within the existing context of the rules:

1) Remove the off-hand weapon requirement for the multi-attacking powers.  This makes them more powerful because they don't have to spend as much money on weapons, but it's basically the same sweet deal a dedicated archer ranger gets.
2) Retain the requirement but give the character a special "samurai" feat or class feature that gives him a +3 proficiency 1d8 damage unarmed strike.  Then Twin Strike becomes "you slash him, then kick him in the face."

Or, you could just suck it up and wear the scale armor.  Frankly, there's a reason why samurai wore armor in actual battles.


----------



## bganon (Dec 19, 2008)

This already came up, but what about a Swordmage with the serial numbers filed off?
You can change the primary ability from Int to Dex with almost no change to the mechanics, fiddle with the skill list, and reflavor the powers to be less "magical". Describe the warding as skill-based, deemphasize the elemental damage (you may not even have to get rid of it, most of the time it won't matter what kind of damage greenflame blade does), teleport becomes a "quick dash" (batman style), etc.

You wind up with a sword-wielding lightly-armored PC who is nonetheless a pretty good tank and can pull off some flashy cool moves.  Sugoi!

I'm actually intending to do something a little more drastic in my own campaign: reflavor the Swordmage as a defensive-style Monk.  That takes even more stretching, but I think it's still managable.  Booming blade becomes a devastating punch, Sword Burst is a wide circular kick...


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Dec 19, 2008)

Anguirus said:


> I feel like one of your dates is wrong, unless you mean to say that Miyamoto Musashi started getting old at the age of about 240.




You must be right.

Musashi wasn't around in 1837. Oops


----------



## Eldorian (Dec 20, 2008)

Anguirus said:


> I feel like one of your dates is wrong, unless you mean to say that Miyamoto Musashi started getting old at the age of about 240.




Didn't you know that if you master martial arts, you live a really long time?  Trust me, I've seen anime.


Anyways, on topic, what the OP wants is some sort of anime themed character as opposed to the traditional DnD themed character.  I suggest a different game.  DnD can do samurai easily, fighter in scale or ranger with bow depending on era.  But it can't yet do "bathrobe warrior".  DnD characters, with so far no exceptions, find it very beneficial to wear armor.  Kinda like real warriors did.  Hell, fighter in scale is the best rendition of samurai I've seen in a DnD game, honestly.  Sure beats Ki shout type guys.


----------



## Runestar (Dec 20, 2008)

> Well, Kenshin and Hiten Mitsurugi style are impossible in pretty much every version of DnD.



Hmm...I thought 3e's warblade simulated him fairly okay...


----------



## Eldorian (Dec 20, 2008)

Runestar said:


> Hmm...I thought 3e's warblade simulated him fairly okay...




Warblades wore armor.  A dex using swordmage is kinda Kenshinesq.


----------



## Runestar (Dec 20, 2008)

> Warblades wore armor.  A dex using swordmage is kinda Kenshinesq.




Just wear +5 glamered mithral fullplate and call it a bathrobe.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 20, 2008)

I think people underestimate the high dex, med strength fighter build, especially with the release of martial power. Sure your attack and damage won't be as high, but your secondary effects will be stronger.

I think of it like this, I have a power that pushes my enemies back a number of squares equal to my dex mod. What's better, hitting with that power 5% more often, or adding an extra square to my effect 50-60% of the time?

A high dex fighter gets great AC, reflex defense, initiative, access to lots of fun feats, can use ranged weapons without sucking, good use of acrobatics, etc. I think its completely viable.


----------



## Perun (Dec 22, 2008)

Anguirus said:


> Anyway, would it be so bad to use the ranger class?  I can think of two ways to handle it easily within the existing context of the rules:
> 
> 1) Remove the off-hand weapon requirement for the multi-attacking powers.  This makes them more powerful because they don't have to spend as much money on weapons, but it's basically the same sweet deal a dedicated archer ranger gets.
> 2) Retain the requirement but give the character a special "samurai" feat or class feature that gives him a +3 proficiency 1d8 damage unarmed strike.  Then Twin Strike becomes "you slash him, then kick him in the face."




I'd take a slightly different route -- two-weapon wielding ranger, but re-imagine the two-bladed sword as a katana-like blade. Rules-wise, nothing changes and all is legal, and the character gets an AC boost (Two-Weapon Defence ranger bonus feat and the defensive property of the two-bladed sword); flavour-wise the character wields a finely balanced, extremely sharp weapon that lets him strike with lightning speed (two attacks via Twin Strike and similar powers).

So, if you go with Str 16, Dex 16 build and leather armour, you get AC of 17 at level 1 (+3 Dex, +2 leather, +1 shield bonus from TWD, +1 bonus from two-bladed sword). Your damage will be slightly lower than if you were using a fullblade (1d8 vs. 1d12), but you'll be adding your hunter's quarry bonus and with the option of attacking twice per round.

Regards.


----------



## jasin (Dec 22, 2008)

Perun said:


> I'd take a slightly different route -- two-weapon wielding ranger, but re-imagine the two-bladed sword as a katana-like blade. Rules-wise, nothing changes and all is legal, and the character gets an AC boost (Two-Weapon Defence ranger bonus feat and the defensive property of the two-bladed sword); flavour-wise the character wields a finely balanced, extremely sharp weapon that lets him strike with lightning speed (two attacks via Twin Strike and similar powers).



This... this is beautiful.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 22, 2008)

jasin said:


> This... this is beautiful.




Agreed.

1 patch is that in order to simulate a double weapon, the second attack could  not benefit from magical properties other than +enhancement and +1d6's for crits.  Or call it your ancestral weapon and pay double the price for it.


----------



## Anguirus (Dec 22, 2008)

Perun said:


> I'd take a slightly different route -- two-weapon wielding ranger, but re-imagine the two-bladed sword as a katana-like blade. Rules-wise, nothing changes and all is legal, and the character gets an AC boost (Two-Weapon Defence ranger bonus feat and the defensive property of the two-bladed sword); flavour-wise the character wields a finely balanced, extremely sharp weapon that lets him strike with lightning speed (two attacks via Twin Strike and similar powers).
> 
> So, if you go with Str 16, Dex 16 build and leather armour, you get AC of 17 at level 1 (+3 Dex, +2 leather, +1 shield bonus from TWD, +1 bonus from two-bladed sword). Your damage will be slightly lower than if you were using a fullblade (1d8 vs. 1d12), but you'll be adding your hunter's quarry bonus and with the option of attacking twice per round.
> 
> Regards.




Very nice!  At last the idiotic design of the two-bladed sword yields productive and _flavorful_ results for a particular character!


----------



## Perun (Dec 22, 2008)

jasin said:


> This... this is beautiful.




Thank you. Thank you. I'll be performing here all week


----------



## Sonyuu (Dec 27, 2008)

> I'm interested in the very lightly armored samurai type usually seenin anime; you know the oneswho wear onlya gi and cut everything down lightning fast with their katana's.




*If you are going to use references like "Rurouni Kenshin" or "Ninja Scroll", I'd say you should try a simple one-hand weapon fighter aproach. *

*If you want a fast, agile warrior who brings swift death to his foes with a single, lightning cut, consider the idea of getting to your fighter the rogue multiclass feat, so he can deal extra damage with the sneak attack feature class. *

*And don't you forget: who attacks first, wins first. Get the Improved Initiative feat as soon as you can, so you can garantee that you're going to be the first one to act and give the first and final strike!*


----------



## Ktulu (Dec 30, 2008)

As said above, Barbarian would work quite well as the striker-style samurai.  They're predominately two-handers, so bastard sword/greatsword works fine for them.

Howling Charge can function like the classic samurai charge from anime.

Avalanche strike is just knocking someone prone

Frost Wolf can easily be focusing your ki to cool the air around you.

Just shout every encounter/daily power with a name and you're half-way to anime


----------



## PrecociousApprentice (Dec 31, 2008)

You could check out these two hacks.

Samurai

Wuxia Warrior

Not core, but probably one would work great. I could come up with other hacks that fit better if I thought about it more. These should be fairly balanced, and I would like to see a playtest of tem as well.


----------

